# New Manager :)



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

All please congratulate chauffeur2, who has accepted the challenge of being assigned Assistant Manager for the Articles Team.

Dave, your great contribution to the Team and our Forum in general, coupled with your great attitude and unstoppable drive to help our members, cannot (and didn't) go unnoticed. The task we have at hand may be massive and demanding, but you've proved you dauntlessly face this kind of situations and have a ball while taking care of them. Congratulations!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. Well done on becoming assistant manager.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The sky is falling. The sky is falling!

Congratulations Dave. Don't let him push you.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Dave.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations Dave well done!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Contratulations Dave. The hard work and dedication paid off for you, way to go!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You have no idea what you've signed up for, Dave! :laugh:

Congratulations! You'll make a fine Asst Manager. Your hard work shows you deserve the position, so keep it up and enjoy your new role.

Congrats! :beerchug:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Dave - keep up the good work!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everybody, :wave:

I'm a bit dumbfounded and lost for words...however, "The Show must go on!" :grin:

Thanks for all your kind wishes and words of encouragement, they are sincerely appreciated. ray:

Hopefully I'll do justice to the posting, as there is one huge job in front of all of us on the Articles Team. 

:4-cheers:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I think we need the Assistant Managers to have separate area where we can plot the coup.

Congratulations!!! :beerchug: It's well earned.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

yustr said:


> I think we need the Assistant Managers to have separate area where we can plot the coup.
> 
> Congratulations!!! :beerchug: It's well earned.



Thanks!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done Dave, and welcome to the Team. :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to the life of the purps :tongue:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wahoo! Score!

_Dave,_ "you don't know the power of the" _TSF_ "side of the force. Give in to your" _posting desires_ "and together we will rule the galaxy as" _fellow Assistant managers!_ - Darth Vader and me


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats Dave! Well deserved, of course. :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Once Again Thanks Everyone for the support.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

You'll find out what work really is! Congrats! Iris


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Chauffeur2: Congrats! And good luck managing the TSF Article Team!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

KoosHopeloos said:


> @ Chauffeur2: Congrats! And good luck managing the TSF Article Team!


*Oops!*

Assisting the 'Gung Honcho' you mean! :laugh:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Chauffeur2: detail, details! :grin:, but if you wish: add 'assisting' between luck and managing...


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Dave
Sorry I'm late :sigh:

Congratulations.....:wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks better late than never...blame it on the "Silly Season". :laugh:

@ Koos....I have to be a 'details' man now I'm 'editing'...:laugh:

:4-cheers:


----------

